# #PROPOSED: DUBAI BIODOME



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

This program displays the varions aspects of the nature such as mountains, an aquatic area, the fauna and the flora, and so demonstrates the permanent evolution of the sources of life.

Complying with the the climatic variations, the structure is studied to support every thermic variations: +70° to 20° Celsius.

Small amphitheatres are displaying the different natural movements of the whole planet.

A functional architecture enables to discover large areas. The concrete structure has a span of about 230 m, with a breadth up to 100 m, and is constituted of prestressed concrete arches supporting translucent roofs, with a triple shell, complying with the local climatic conditions. The opaque surfaces will be treated with a lacquered aluminium upon a thermic and acoustical insulating material. On the frontwalls, it will be possible to admire hung coloured glasses.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

nice, agence tailibert has a lot of nice projects.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Cool


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

wow, this is place to visit


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

is this project approved or a vision?
where will it be located? in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

simply HUGE it will be in dubailand


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

wow nice render.. but it looks different than the one in the video :dunno:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

maybe this is one of the proposed ideas!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i would like to have a confirmation!
there are so many proposals for dubai, so i have my doubts with this one


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

if you guys dont want it.. we want it


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i would like to have a confirmation!
> there are so many proposals for dubai, so i have my doubts with this one


it's one of the main parts of Dubai land so i doubt it would be cancelled


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> if you guys dont want it.. we want it


hehehehe falik 6ayeb tamer inteh bas  lol


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks bindubai.. now we can grow our own tomatos.. first step to world domination


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

It looks like an Atkins design


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

huge !


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

nope not atkins.. some french guy!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

With that design I would not want this to be just a vision.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Every thing about nature and environment I would say GO for it. I hope this comes to an approval ^_^


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now it seems very likely, because we have found out that in dubailands "eco tourism world" there will be the "bawadi project" which features the "bioworld", which is very likely to feature a biodome

oh it's so confusing as every world, is divided into more worlds and again divided into projects and then divided into attractions!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

That Atkins design looks weird, but interesting.

I always knew there was going to be a biodome, but didn't expect it to look futuristic like this.

I thought this was the biodome:





































I read somewhere that it would have a rainforest and Amazonian city inside it, and those can be seen in the model images.

But am I confusing it with the Sunny Mountain Skidome:



















However, from a picture of the skidome from inside, there is a view of a desert outside, so it's near to the Sand Dune Hotel in location. And the rainforest is also supposedly nearby.

So are there several domes and each dome has a different thing inside and they're all surrounded by desert?


----------

